# Android Mini PCs



## PhilSe (2. Februar 2013)

Hey Community,

was haltet ihr von kleinen PCs mit Dual/Quad-Core ARM CPUs mit Android Betriebssystem?
Und welche PCs sind besser?
Und wer von euch kennt sich mit sowas aus, kann Empfehlungen geben oder andere Geräte vorschlagen?
Mir kommt es aufs P/L Verhältnis am meisten an, aber Dual oder Quad Core wäre wünschenswert, also keinen Raspberry Pi

Ich dachte da z.B. an Zealz GK802 (1,2 GHz Quad Core) oderMINIX NEO G4 (1,6 GHz Dual Core) oder TVPeCeeMMS-874 (1,6 GHz Dual Core).

Alle haben Android 4


----------



## pringles (2. Februar 2013)

also günstig und gut ist sonst noch der mk808 (dualcore, 1gb ram..), hier sind infos und kauflinks dazu 
Genial: Android 4.1. Mediaplayer MK808 für 41,50
für weniger als 40€ wirst du wohl nichts besseres finden


----------



## Superwip (3. Februar 2013)

na ja... was willst du damit machen?


----------



## PhilSe (3. Februar 2013)

Hauptsächlich E-mails checken, Filme schauen, Musik hören...Da muss dann nicht immer der Rechner für laufen...Denn der verbraucht weitaus mehr Strom und brauch länger zum hochfahren...Und so 40€-70€ haben sich da an Strom wohl bald eingespart...


----------



## PhilSe (3. Februar 2013)

pringles weißt du ob der MK808 die deutsche Menüsprache etc. hat?


----------



## ferdi1982 (3. Februar 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/heimkino-audio-video-player-tv-karten-unterhaltungselektronik/252157-mini-android-pc.html

Hab mir den Rikomagic IIIs geholt, laeuft ganz fluessig und bisher ohne Probleme, wobei als Tastatur/Maus wuerde ich die Logitech K400 empfehlen welcher perfekt funktioniert.
Aufpassen auf die Wifi Leistung der jeweiligen Sticks......das Wifi beim NeoG4 soll aktuell noch das beste sein.....bei den anderen ist nicht so fantastisch, vielleicht hatte ich Glueck wer weiss aber meins laeuft super, Wifi ist stark genug und ich kann ohne Probleme in Full HD streamen sowie die Videotheken von RTL, VOX etc. anschauen.....ist aber ne fumelei mit Flash....bei mir funktionierte es nicht auf anhieb....musste Flash deinstallieren und neu drauftun....und mit diversen Browsern ausprobieren.

Viel Spass bei der Wahl der Qual.

Gruss,
Ferdi


----------



## pringles (3. Februar 2013)

habe ehrlich keinen genauen überblick, aber den gibt es ja auch bei amazondeutschland, es sollte also möglich sein ein deutsches custom rom zu installieren (ansonsten frag doch einfach jemanden bei china-gadgets, da sollte es ja einige geben die son teil haben)


----------



## PhilSe (3. Februar 2013)

Joa ich hab nämlich au bei...ich glaub...China-Gadgets geschaut, die wären au günstiger...selbst mit zoll und Luftfrachtsendung, also wenn würde ich ihn wohl dort bestellen


----------

